# Export with hierarchy taken from catalog (year-mont-day-description)



## jndm (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello,
In my catalog I have structure like this:

year\year-month\year-month-day-description

I also have a directory called "Export" where I want to put my exported jpegs. Unfortunately lightroom allow me to specify only directory where all images goes.

So I have found excellent plugin from Jeffrey Friedl which do nearly what I need. BUT I would like to omit the first part of path (/year\year-month\). In other words I want to have export\year-month-day-description folder. Is there any plugin or settings which can do this?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.

Except LR/TreeExporter, I don't know of any other plug-in which would do similar of what you want, and LR/TreeExporter does not seem to solve the exact problem you want to resolve.

I personally would export using one of those plug-ins and then reorganize using Windows Explorer in search mode.

Beat


----------



## jndm (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Beat. It seems I found a solution - there is a new plugin from Jeffrey Friedl which can do exactly what i need. The trick is that after setting up that publish service you have to edit  collection "photos to include" where can be set how many "levels" from root will be cut off. 

I did not noticed this plugin before, it is replacement for Tree publisher plugin.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeffrey provides some very useful tools. Why do you keep exported jpegs though? I rarely do that anymore.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeffrey just offered that new plugin within the last week. That's probably why you had not noticed it before. 

Don


----------

